# San Diego Car Club Car Show



## sd6tRAY (Jan 24, 2008)

SDCC invites all chapters 2 our car show March 23 08 at Southwestern College See you there


----------



## TEKILA61904 (Jul 15, 2007)

Thats Cool Man Is This A Free Event.Or Would I Have 2 Pay. :biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D (Jan 3, 2008)

WELL BE THERE!








OH AM I GETTING THIS SPOT AGAIN?








:biggrin:


----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)

count me in..


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

ANY FLIERS/REG FORMS?


----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

We'll be posting a flyer in a few, the flyer will have the registration form on it along with phone numbers of members for any questions


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 79 DUKES S.D (Oct 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

what's up homies DUKES S.D check'n in wazz up with more info as far as move it and all that other shhhhhhhh any "cold beverages" alowed :biggrin:


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

Groupe San Diego will attend


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

NEED A DJ LET ME KNOW SAN DIEGO
THE CHOLO DJ WILL LIGHT YOUR SHOW UP FIRME ESE
323 346 7962 FREE DJ FREE DJ


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

IF ANY ONE HAS ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CONTACT ANY OF THE SAN DIEGO C.C. MEMBERS. WE HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE THEIR!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

IS THERE GONING 2 B A HOP??? :biggrin:


----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

southwestern college doesn't want the liability, so , no unfortunately no hop.


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

MAJESTICS SD WILL B THERE!!


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

PLEASE SEND ALL PRE-REGISTRATION FORMS TO
SAN DIEGO C.C.
P.O. BOX 881
IMPERIAL BEACH CA, 91933

I HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE THEIR. WE WILL BE HAVING LOTS OF GREAT RAFFEL PRIZES AND SOME NICE TROPHIES TOO!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## so high kar klub (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Feb 6 2008, 09:58 PM~9882956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THERE A HOP GOING DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

WHATS UP SAN DIEGO WE STILL HAVE SOME VENDOR BOOTHES AVAILABLE SO LET ME KNOW IF YOUR INTERESTED :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

WHATS UP SAN DIEGO WE STILL HAVE ALOT OF VENDOR BOOTH SPACE AVAILABLE. SO LET ME KNOW IF YOU LIKE TO HAVE A SPOT ON MARCH 23. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slammedbikes (Nov 7, 2007)

Valley Kings will be there!!!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

ttt


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Hopefully I will be able to get to this one :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ORALE,
LA'S VERY OWN CHOLO DJ WILL BE OUT THERE PUTTING IT DOWN PLAYING THE OLDIES THAT ART LA BOE DONT EVEN HAVE WITH UN CHINGO OF OLD SCHOOL AND FUNK. THERE WILL BE CD SALES/CD RAFFLES AND CD GIVE AWAYS TO THE FINEST HYNAS WHO COME TO TAKE A PICTURE WITH ME AT THE DJ BOOTH.

GRACIAS SAN DIEGO FOR LETTING ME SERVE YOU

THE CHOLO DJ


----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Feb 10 2008, 08:34 AM~9908071
> * ORALE,
> LA'S VERY OWN CHOLO DJ WILL BE OUT THERE PUTTING IT DOWN PLAYING THE OLDIES THAT ART LA BOE DONT EVEN HAVE WITH UN CHINGO OF OLD SCHOOL AND FUNK. THERE WILL BE CD SALES/CD RAFFLES AND CD GIVE AWAYS TO THE FINEST HYNAS WHO COME TO TAKE A PICTURE WITH ME AT THE DJ BOOTH.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for offering to do this DjMike. We sincerely appreciate it


----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

BUMP FOR A GOOD SHOW


----------



## CARROT (Apr 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 79 DUKES S.D (Oct 25, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 


DUKES S.D CHECK'N IN


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

Will go for sure...


----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Feb 11 2008, 03:56 PM~9918436
> *Will go for sure...
> *


Thank you for your support!!


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

PLEASE SEND ALL PRE-REGISTRATION TO
SAN DIEGO C.C.
PO BOX 881
IMPERIAL BEACH CA 91933


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

THE CROWD WILL BE THERE BIG HOMIES


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

Nu Image Car Club will be there


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

dont worry about the hops straight game will have the hops on behalf of san diego cc much love and respect...so callin all cars fammart 43rd spring valley pick ur poison....2008 is going to be a good year for lowriding in san diego glad to see we are gettin back to shows and making this happen. but its still street when the sun sets baby.... :biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D (Jan 3, 2008)

WHO POSTS UP A SHOW ON SOMEBODYS THREAD WHEN THEIR PROMOTING ONE ON THE SAME DAY? :thumbsdown: :twak: :buttkick: :nono: :loco: :nosad:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

:0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
WHATS UP SAN DIEGO


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

DATS WAT IM SAYN DNT TRIP OUR SHOWS GONNA BE BIGGER AND BETTER WE GOT ALL SD BEHIND US :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :werd: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## so high kar klub (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theonegodchose_@Feb 12 2008, 11:15 PM~9930318
> *dont worry about the hops straight game will have the hops on behalf of san diego cc much love and respect...so callin all cars fammart 43rd spring valley pick ur poison....2008 is going to be a good year for lowriding in san diego glad to see we are gettin back to shows and making this happen. but its still street when the sun sets baby.... :biggrin:
> *


SO HIGH WILL BE AT THERE SHOW SOME SD LOVE


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

THANKS 2 ALL THE CLUBS SHOWN SD LUV AND GOIN 2 DA SHOW GONNA B OFF THE CHAIN uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: CANT WAIT FOR THIS SHOW


----------



## 79 DUKES S.D (Oct 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

what's up SAN DIEGO C.C. DUKES S.D. CHECK'N IN WHERE CAN I GET A REG FROM LOOK'S LIKE IT'S GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

DUKES FORM SENT TO YOU LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED ANY THING ELSE ID BE GLAD TO BRING IT TO YOU THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

:biggrin: BEST SHOW THIS YEAR SO DNT MISS OUT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: CANT WAIT TO SEE ALL THE FINE HYNAS


----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

What's up Will?


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

YES ALL THE FINE FEMALES :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Feb 15 2008, 09:37 AM~9948923
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  CANT WAIT TO SEE ALL THE FINE HYNAS
> *



I'm going to tell your WIFE!!!!! :0 I'm my radio show!!!! :cheesy: 

Can I sell boot leg CDs at your show? :biggrin: 

First show in SD!!! It's going to be a Firme Show. I have the club booked on the radio show March 16th!!


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

XAVIER YOU KNOW YOU CAN BRING YOUR CDs TO THE SHOW. AND DONT FORGET THE TEE SHIRTS!! AND YOU KNOW SAN DIEGO C.C. LIVES FOR THOSE FIRME OLDIES!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

YEEEEEEEEE CD'S CARS WOMEN SAN DIEGO WAT MORE CAN U WANT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

> YEEEEEEEEE CD'S CARS WOMEN SAN DIEGO WAT MORE CAN U WANT :biggrin: :biggrin:
> [/quot
> your missing the "BEER"
> GROUPE C. C. will be there'


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

Will, Crow and I printed up more flyers/ registration forms, hit me up if you need some!!!!!!!


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
WE WILL BE DOING LITTLE EASTER BASKET FOR THE FIRST 50 KIDS 10 AND UNDER. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

SAN DIEGO C.C. WILL BE HAVING OUR THIRD ANNUAL CAR AND BIKE SHOW AT SOUTHWESTERN COLLEGE ON MARCH 23. MOVE IN TIME IS FROM 6am to 9am. SHOW STARTS AT 10am till 4pm. THE COST FOR CARS PRE-REGISTRATION IS 20 DOLLARS AND 25 THE DAY OF THE SHOW. WE WILL ALSO HAVE LOWRIDER BIKES AND ITS 10 DOLLARS PRE-REGISTRATION AND 15 DOLLARS THE DAY OF THE SHOW. ADMISSION IS 10 DOLLARS AND ALL CHILDREN 10 AND UNDER ARE IN FOR FREE. ALSO WE WILL HAVE MUSIC PROVIDED MIKE "THE CHOLO DJ" WITH VARIOUS FOOD VENDORS. SMALL EASTER BASKETS WILL BE PROVIDED TO THE FIRST 50 KIDS 10 AND UNDER. WE WOULD LIKE TO SEE ALL CULBS AND SOLO RIDERS AS THIS IS THE FIRST SHOW OF THE YEAR AND WE WILL HAVE LOTS OF GREAT TROPHIES TO GIVE AWAY ALONG WITH GREAT RAFFEL PRIZES. IF YOU WOULD LIKE A VENDOR BOOTH WE STILL HAVE SOME SPACE AVAILABLE FOR 50 DOLLARS. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CALL JR AT (619) 571-7031 OR
CROW AT (619)841-5447 OR (619) 429- 0960. THANK YOU SO MUCH SANDIEGO AND I HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE.


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

ofcourse the beer hahah keep it on the low low in red cups lol


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

bump


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

bump


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

first car show of the year i hope to see you their


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

GREAT NEWS SAN DIEGO WE JUST ADDED ACTOR DANNY DE LA PAZ AKA PUPPET
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

AINT NOBODY GOIN 2 SANTA ANA WEN DAYGO'S GOT DA BESST SHOW POPPN OFF ON THE 23RD SO POST UR FLIERS ELSEWERE SHITS GETTN OLD :twak: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:   :nono: :nono:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

THATS RIGHT SAN DIEGO YOU HEARD RIGHT WE ADDED ACTOR
DANNY DE LA PAZ SO COME OUT AND MEET AND TAKE PICTURES WITH "PUPPET"


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:0


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HEY. WILL THE CHICK ON THE FLIER BE THERE TOO?!  :yes: :werd: :biggrin: :nicoderm:  uffin:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

well im not sure yet what her schedule is but ill try to she can be their :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Feb 20 2008, 04:09 PM~9989324
> *THATS RIGHT SAN DIEGO YOU HEARD RIGHT WE ADDED ACTOR
> DANNY DE LA PAZ SO COME OUT AND MEET AND TAKE PICTURES WITH "PUPPET"*


chales, he's always at the Santa Fe Springs Swapmeet anyways.
i'll be at the show though :biggrin:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

4 WEEKS LEFT TILL THE FIRST CAR SHOW OF THE YEAR. :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

4 WEEKS LEFT TILL THE BEST CAR SHOW OF THE YEAR. :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

PLEASE MAIL ALL PRE-REGISTRATION TO
SAN DIEGO C.C.
PO BOX 881
IMPERIAL BEACH CA 91933


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH.S.D (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 20 2008, 02:10 PM~9987717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP WITH THIS FOOL? GO TO PAGE THREE OR 3-3-3-3-3-3-3-3, TO THE TOP. READ THE QUOTE :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

DATS WAT IM SAYN HE JUSS DNT DNT KNO LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
WELL SAN DIEGO WE GOT THE BIG 3 NEXT WEEKEND SO GO GET THOSE LAST MIN CAR PARTS AND GET YOUR RIDES READY FOR THE SAN DIEGO C.C. LOWRIDER CAR AND BIKE SHOW


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

bump


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

ttt :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

IS THE SHOW FREE OR THERES A ENTRY FEE


----------



## chevman (Feb 8, 2008)

SHOUNDS LIKE ITS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Feb 23 2008, 07:27 PM~10014744
> *IS THE SHOW FREE OR THERES A ENTRY FEE
> *


Check out the pre reg form bro!, cars/trucks $20. pre reg, $25 day of show and bikes are $10. pre reg., $15. day of show.


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

BUMP FOR THE HOMIEZ  
I NEED SOME PRE REG FORMS....


----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ~GRAND HUSTLE~_@Feb 23 2008, 11:09 PM~10016047
> *BUMP FOR THE HOMIEZ
> I NEED SOME PRE REG FORMS....
> *


Where you at Manny? If your local, we'll have members who will be at the big 3 passing them out, or I can bring you guys some, let me know.........or you could download it and print it up.whatever is easiest for you! You could also call Crow, Ray, Will or me (Junior).......... :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigjune62_@Feb 24 2008, 01:11 AM~10016062
> *Where you at homie? If your local, we'll have members who will be at the big 3 passing them out, or I can bring you guys some, let me know.........or you could download it and print it up.whatever is easiest for you!
> *


JUNE, THIS IS MANNY...LOL...
ILL HOOK UP WITH U GUYS TOMORROW..DO U HAVE MEETING TOMORROW? STILL HAVE MEETINGS AT J STREET?


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

I'LL B IN SD TOMORROW...WE'LL NEED TO HOOK UP!


----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

Yeah bro we'll be at J st. around 12:00 I'll bring some with me...hope to see you there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigjune62_@Feb 24 2008, 01:20 AM~10016103
> *Yeah bro we'll be at J st.  around 12:00  I'll bring some with me...hope to see you there!!! :biggrin:
> *


PM ME UR NUMBER JUN...AND REY'S AND CROWS TOO...THANKS


----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

What's up bangn67? I know you're down for the show!


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

TTT


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

YEEEEEEEE :biggrin:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
bump


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Got the invite & TY ! Want to show & support your show..will try & adjust my work schedule & bring my "old school" mini truck...


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE!!!! LOVE THE TRUCK!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

YEEEEEEEEEE :biggrin:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

PLEASE SEND ALL PRE-REGISTRATION TO
SAN DIEGO C.C.
PO BOX 881
IMPERIAL BEACH CA 91933


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

BALLLLLLIIIINNNN! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

BUMP FOR A GOOD SHOW


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

I can't see the flyer? Can you please make it bigger and change the font.

Thanks. :cheesy:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

bump


----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

ttt


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

CANT WAIT


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

SAN DIEGO C.C. WOULD LIKE TO REMIND YOU THAT WE ONLY GOT 3 WEEKS TILL THE FIRST CAR SHOW IN SAN DIEGO. WE WILL HAVE LOTS OF TROPHIES AND EASTER GIFTS FOR THE FIRST 50 KIDS. HOPE TO SEE YOU THEIR


----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

From the looks of the pre reg's and confirmations from various clubs and vendors, looks like the show is gonna be another good one! I hope to see everyone there, it'll be a good time! To say the least ,another reason to get the rides out and meet up with friends!


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

WE WOULD LIKE TO HAVE ALL PRE- REGISTRATIONS IN BY MARCH 19th THANKS!!
PLEASE SEND TO
SAN DIEGO C.C.
PO BOX 881
IMPERIAL BEACH CA 91933


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

2 MORE WEEKS TILL THE SHOW


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

CANT WAIT TTT


----------



## recs64 (Dec 17, 2006)

Everybody come and be prepared to have a good time!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Brown Town Radio (Jul 1, 2007)

Mentioned your show every hour on my radio show today. Since it's a "free to spector event", I have it posted on my shows official website.


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

ADMISSION WILL BE 10.00 DOLLARS AND CHILDREN 10 AND UNDER ARE FREE. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
THIS EVENT IS TO HELP RAISE MONEY FOR M.E.CH.A AT SOUTHWESTERN COLLEGE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

BUMP ONLY 2 WEEKS LEFT


----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

Is the show on Eater Sunday?


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

YES THE SHOW IS EASTER SUNDAY DNT LEFT EASTER FULL YAA ITS GONNA B MAD PACKED FULL OF CARS GIRLS FOOD TROPHIES OH YEE BEER SHHHHHH :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

2 WEEKS LEFT MAKE SURE TO GET YOUR PRE-REGISTRATION IN BY MARCH 19 THIS IS GOING TO BE A BIG SHOW. HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE :biggrin:


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

bump


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SO IS DANNY DE LA PAZ GONNA COME OR WHAT

CANT WAIT TILL THE SHOW


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

danny will be at the show


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

bump


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

13 DAYS TILL THE FIRST CAR SHOW IN SAN DIEGO IT GOING TO BE A GREAT SHOW. WE HOPE TO SEE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THERE.


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

12 days till the first car show in san diego :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

bump


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

PLEASE HAVE ALL PRE-REGISTRATION IN BY MARCH 19th. WE HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE THERE.
PLEASE SEND ALL FORMS TO 
SAN DIEGO C.C. PO BOX 881
IMPERIAL BEACH CA, 91933


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

BUMP 4 A GOOD SHOW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

come join us easter sunday for the first car show in SAN DIEGO. march 23 from 10.00 till 4.00


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB IS HAVING OUR THIRD ANNUAL SHOW AT SOUTHWESTERN COLLEGE ON EASTER SUNDAY MARCH 23 FROM 10.00 TILL 4.00
GENERAL ADMISSION IS 10.00 DOLLARS AND KIDS 10 AND UNDER ARE FREE. WE WILL HAVE GREAT RAFFLE PRIZES AND TROPHIES. WE WILL ALSO HAVE SPECIAL GUEST ACTOR DANNY DE LA PAZ. MUSIC PROVIDED BY THE CHOLO DJ. WE WILL ALSO HAVE PSYDECAR A SAN DIEGO LOCAL BAND THAT PLAY'S GOOD OLD REGGAE MUSIC. WE WILL BE OFFERING EASTER TREAT BAGS TO THE FIRST 50 KIDS 10 AND UNDER. ALSO IN THE HOUSE WILL BE SAN DIEGO'S VERY OWN XAVIER THE X MAN. SO COME OUT AND ENJOY THE FUN!!!!! THIS IS GOING TO BE A FUN EVENT. :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
COME OUT AND SHOW YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

YEEEEEEEE TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

WHATS UP SAN DIEGO WE ONLY HAVE 10 DAYS LEFT TILL THE FIRST LOWRIDER AND BIKE SHOW OF THE YEAR. ITS GOING TO BE A BIG ONE!! LOTS OF PRIZES AND TROPHIES. SO COME OUT AND BRING YOUR CAMERA YOU NEVER KNOW WHO'S GOING TO BE THERE. SO HELP US RAISE MONEY FOR M.E.CH.A.


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

MAKE SURE YOU MAKE IT TO THE SHOW ITS GOING TO BE A BIG SHOW


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB IS HAVING OUR THIRD ANNUAL SHOW AT SOUTHWESTERN COLLEGE ON EASTER SUNDAY MARCH 23 FROM 10.00 TILL 4.00
GENERAL ADMISSION IS 10.00 DOLLARS AND KIDS 10 AND UNDER ARE FREE. WE WILL HAVE GREAT RAFFLE PRIZES AND TROPHIES. WE WILL ALSO HAVE SPECIAL GUEST ACTOR DANNY DE LA PAZ. MUSIC PROVIDED BY THE CHOLO DJ. WE WILL ALSO HAVE PSYDECAR A SAN DIEGO LOCAL BAND THAT PLAY'S GOOD OLD REGGAE MUSIC. WE WILL BE OFFERING EASTER TREAT BAGS TO THE FIRST 50 KIDS 10 AND UNDER. ALSO IN THE HOUSE WILL BE SAN DIEGO'S VERY OWN XAVIER THE X MAN. SO COME OUT AND ENJOY THE FUN!!!!! THIS IS GOING TO BE A FUN EVENT. :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

BUMP 4 A GOOD SHOW GONNA B OFF THE HOOK :biggrin:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

make sure to bring your camera!!!!!! youll never know who might be there. hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Mar 13 2008, 07:24 PM~10162886
> *make sure to bring your camera!!!!!! youll never know who might be there. hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB IS HAVING OUR THIRD ANNUAL SHOW AT SOUTHWESTERN COLLEGE ON EASTER SUNDAY MARCH 23 FROM 10.00 TILL 4.00
GENERAL ADMISSION IS 10.00 DOLLARS AND KIDS 10 AND UNDER ARE FREE. WE WILL HAVE GREAT RAFFLE PRIZES AND TROPHIES. WE WILL ALSO HAVE SPECIAL GUEST ACTOR DANNY DE LA PAZ. MUSIC PROVIDED BY THE CHOLO DJ. WE WILL ALSO HAVE PSYDECAR A SAN DIEGO LOCAL BAND THAT PLAY'S GOOD OLD REGGAE MUSIC. WE WILL BE OFFERING EASTER TREAT BAGS TO THE FIRST 50 KIDS 10 AND UNDER. ALSO IN THE HOUSE WILL BE SAN DIEGO'S VERY OWN XAVIER THE X MAN. SO COME OUT AND ENJOY THE FUN!!!!! THIS IS GOING TO BE A FUN EVENT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## The Snowman (Mar 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## rman619 (Mar 12, 2008)

Been hearing alot about this show, this should be good


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

WERE GOING TO KICK THE SEASON OFF RIGHT WITH THIS SHOW!!!!! SO COME OUT AND SEE WHAT ALL THE TALK IS REALLY ABOUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: 
YOU DONT WANT TO MISS A GOOD SHOW


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

HOPE TO SEE YOU AT THE SHOW ITS GOING TO BE HELLA BIG THIS YEAR


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GROUPEC_@Feb 6 2008, 09:03 PM~9882256
> *Groupe San Diego  will attend
> *


busting out the caddy carlos? hno: hno: hno:


----------



## recs64 (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey everybody Wednesday will be the last day for pre-reg. We still will be taking registrations the day of. So hope to see evryone there and enjoy a good show.


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB IS HAVING OUR THIRD ANNUAL SHOW AT SOUTHWESTERN COLLEGE ON EASTER SUNDAY MARCH 23 FROM 10.00 TILL 4.00
GENERAL ADMISSION IS 10.00 DOLLARS AND KIDS 10 AND UNDER ARE FREE. WE WILL HAVE GREAT RAFFLE PRIZES AND TROPHIES. WE WILL ALSO HAVE SPECIAL GUEST ACTOR DANNY DE LA PAZ. MUSIC PROVIDED BY THE CHOLO DJ. WE WILL ALSO HAVE PSYDECAR A SAN DIEGO LOCAL BAND THAT PLAY'S GOOD OLD REGGAE MUSIC. WE WILL BE OFFERING EASTER TREAT BAGS TO THE FIRST 50 KIDS 10 AND UNDER. ALSO IN THE HOUSE WILL BE SAN DIEGO'S VERY OWN XAVIER THE X MAN. SO COME OUT AND ENJOY THE FUN!!!!! THIS IS GOING TO BE A FUN EVENT. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

THIS SHOWS GONNA B OFF DA HOOK MAKE SURE 2 KEEP UR RIDES XTRA CLEAN 2 KICKOFF DA YEAR SHINNIN    uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sd6tRAY_@Feb 6 2008, 01:13 AM~9875563
> *SDCC invites all chapters 2 our car show March 23 08 at Southwestern College See you there
> *


 HELL YEAH !! INDIVIDUALS S.D. WILL BE THERE AGAIN' !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB IS HAVING OUR THIRD ANNUAL SHOW AT SOUTHWESTERN COLLEGE ON EASTER SUNDAY MARCH 23 FROM 10.00 TILL 4.00
GENERAL ADMISSION IS 10.00 DOLLARS AND KIDS 10 AND UNDER ARE FREE. WE WILL HAVE GREAT RAFFLE PRIZES AND TROPHIES. WE WILL ALSO HAVE SPECIAL GUEST ACTOR DANNY DE LA PAZ. MUSIC PROVIDED BY THE CHOLO DJ. WE WILL ALSO HAVE PSYDECAR A SAN DIEGO LOCAL BAND THAT PLAY'S GOOD OLD REGGAE MUSIC. WE WILL BE OFFERING EASTER TREAT BAGS TO THE FIRST 50 KIDS 10 AND UNDER. ALSO IN THE HOUSE WILL BE SAN DIEGO'S VERY OWN XAVIER THE X MAN. SO COME OUT AND ENJOY THE FUN!!!!! THIS IS GOING TO BE A FUN EVENT.


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

5 days till the show! so bring the ride and a chair and sit back and enjoy the show :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Mar 15 2008, 09:41 PM~10177817
> *busting out the caddy carlos? hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


not jet have to do interior and side moldings


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB IS HAVING OUR THIRD ANNUAL SHOW AT SOUTHWESTERN COLLEGE ON EASTER SUNDAY MARCH 23 FROM 10.00 TILL 4.00
GENERAL ADMISSION IS 10.00 DOLLARS AND KIDS 10 AND UNDER ARE FREE. WE WILL HAVE GREAT RAFFLE PRIZES AND TROPHIES. WE WILL ALSO HAVE SPECIAL GUEST ACTOR DANNY DE LA PAZ. MUSIC PROVIDED BY THE CHOLO DJ. WE WILL ALSO HAVE PSYDECAR A SAN DIEGO LOCAL BAND THAT PLAY'S GOOD OLD REGGAE MUSIC. WE WILL BE OFFERING EASTER TREAT BAGS TO THE FIRST 50 KIDS 10 AND UNDER. ALSO IN THE HOUSE WILL BE SAN DIEGO'S VERY OWN XAVIER THE X MAN. SO COME OUT AND ENJOY THE FUN!!!!! THIS IS GOING TO BE A FUN EVENT.
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GROUPEC_@Mar 17 2008, 09:33 PM~10192775
> *not jet have to do interior and side moldings
> *


 pinchi carlos ! the whole family low rides !!! see ya sunday at the show !!


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB IS HAVING OUR THIRD ANNUAL SHOW AT SOUTHWESTERN COLLEGE ON EASTER SUNDAY MARCH 23 FROM 10.00 TILL 4.00
GENERAL ADMISSION IS 10.00 DOLLARS AND KIDS 10 AND UNDER ARE FREE. WE WILL HAVE GREAT RAFFLE PRIZES AND TROPHIES. WE WILL ALSO HAVE SPECIAL GUEST ACTOR DANNY DE LA PAZ. MUSIC PROVIDED BY THE CHOLO DJ. WE WILL ALSO HAVE PSYDECAR A SAN DIEGO LOCAL BAND THAT PLAY'S GOOD OLD REGGAE MUSIC. WE WILL BE OFFERING EASTER TREAT BAGS TO THE FIRST 50 KIDS 10 AND UNDER. ALSO IN THE HOUSE WILL BE SAN DIEGO'S VERY OWN XAVIER THE X MAN. SO COME OUT AND ENJOY THE FUN!!!!! THIS IS GOING TO BE A FUN EVENT.


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

5 MO DAYS TILL THE SHOW OF DA YEAR


----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

bump for the show!


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

4 DAYS LEFT TILL THE CAR SHOW hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

make sure to make it to our show :biggrin: its going to be a good one :thumbsup:


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEKILA61904_@Feb 6 2008, 01:15 AM~9875576
> *Thats Cool Man Is This A Free Event.Or Would I Have 2 Pay. :biggrin:
> *


 que onda pinchi jr. !!! you better hurry and be there early, cuase the individuals cc is thinking about gettin that spot !!


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

DONT MISS THIS SHOW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

TTT


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB IS HAVING OUR THIRD ANNUAL SHOW AT SOUTHWESTERN COLLEGE ON EASTER SUNDAY MARCH 23 FROM 10.00 TILL 4.00
GENERAL ADMISSION IS 10.00 DOLLARS AND KIDS 10 AND UNDER ARE FREE. WE WILL HAVE GREAT RAFFLE PRIZES AND TROPHIES. WE WILL ALSO HAVE SPECIAL GUEST ACTOR DANNY DE LA PAZ. MUSIC PROVIDED BY THE CHOLO DJ. WE WILL ALSO HAVE PSYDECAR A SAN DIEGO LOCAL BAND THAT PLAY'S GOOD OLD REGGAE MUSIC. WE WILL BE OFFERING EASTER TREAT BAGS TO THE FIRST 50 KIDS 10 AND UNDER. ALSO IN THE HOUSE WILL BE SAN DIEGO'S VERY OWN XAVIER THE X MAN. SO COME OUT AND ENJOY THE FUN!!!!! THIS IS GOING TO BE A FUN EVENT.


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB IS HAVING OUR THIRD ANNUAL SHOW AT SOUTHWESTERN COLLEGE ON EASTER SUNDAY MARCH 23 FROM 10.00 TILL 4.00
GENERAL ADMISSION IS 10.00 DOLLARS AND KIDS 10 AND UNDER ARE FREE. WE WILL HAVE GREAT RAFFLE PRIZES AND TROPHIES. WE WILL ALSO HAVE SPECIAL GUEST ACTOR DANNY DE LA PAZ. MUSIC PROVIDED BY THE CHOLO DJ. WE WILL ALSO HAVE PSYDECAR A SAN DIEGO LOCAL BAND THAT PLAY'S GOOD OLD REGGAE MUSIC. WE WILL BE OFFERING EASTER TREAT BAGS TO THE FIRST 50 KIDS 10 AND UNDER. ALSO IN THE HOUSE WILL BE SAN DIEGO'S VERY OWN XAVIER THE X MAN. SO COME OUT AND ENJOY THE FUN!!!!! THIS IS GOING TO BE A FUN EVENT.


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

2 MORE DAYS TILL THE SHOW hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

Also added Veeka1 and Samoan I-Roc San Diego's newest and sickest Rap group everyone come enjoy their flow.They will be performing at 3pm so don't miss the show


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB IS HAVING OUR THIRD ANNUAL SHOW AT SOUTHWESTERN COLLEGE ON EASTER SUNDAY MARCH 23 FROM 10.00 TILL 4.00
GENERAL ADMISSION IS 10.00 DOLLARS AND KIDS 10 AND UNDER ARE FREE. WE WILL HAVE GREAT RAFFLE PRIZES AND TROPHIES. WE WILL ALSO HAVE SPECIAL GUEST ACTOR DANNY DE LA PAZ. MUSIC PROVIDED BY THE CHOLO DJ. WE WILL ALSO HAVE PSYDECAR A SAN DIEGO LOCAL BAND THAT PLAY'S GOOD OLD REGGAE MUSIC. WE WILL BE OFFERING EASTER TREAT BAGS TO THE FIRST 50 KIDS 10 AND UNDER. ALSO IN THE HOUSE WILL BE SAN DIEGO'S VERY OWN XAVIER THE X MAN. SO COME OUT AND ENJOY THE FUN!!!!! THIS IS GOING TO BE A FUN EVENT. JUST ADDED Veeka1 and Samoan I-Roc San Diego's newest and sickest Rap group everyone come enjoy their flow.They will be performing at 3pm so don't miss the show


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB IS HAVING OUR THIRD ANNUAL SHOW AT SOUTHWESTERN COLLEGE ON EASTER SUNDAY MARCH 23 FROM 10.00 TILL 4.00
GENERAL ADMISSION IS 10.00 DOLLARS AND KIDS 10 AND UNDER ARE FREE. WE WILL HAVE GREAT RAFFLE PRIZES AND TROPHIES. WE WILL ALSO HAVE SPECIAL GUEST ACTOR DANNY DE LA PAZ. MUSIC PROVIDED BY THE CHOLO DJ. WE WILL ALSO HAVE PSYDECAR A SAN DIEGO LOCAL BAND THAT PLAY'S GOOD OLD REGGAE MUSIC. WE WILL BE OFFERING EASTER TREAT BAGS TO THE FIRST 50 KIDS 10 AND UNDER. ALSO IN THE HOUSE WILL BE SAN DIEGO'S VERY OWN XAVIER THE X MAN. SO COME OUT AND ENJOY THE FUN!!!!! THIS IS GOING TO BE A FUN EVENT. JUST ADDED Veeka1 and Samoan I-Roc San Diego's newest and sickest Rap group everyone come enjoy their flow.They will be performing at 3pm so don't miss the show 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Mar 20 2008, 04:53 PM~10217624
> *2 MORE DAYS TILL THE SHOW hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


1 day left.........


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

HOPE ERRBODY IS READY ALMOST HERE :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THIS SUNDAY


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

SUNDA SUNDAY SUNDAY !!!


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
ITS HERE!!! THE FIRST CAR SHOW OF THE SEASON HERE IN SAN DIEGO :biggrin: 
SO COME OUT AND HAVE SOME FUN. AND DONT FORGET THE CAMERA :biggrin: 
ITS GOING TO BE HELLA FUN. :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: SEE YOU SUNDAY MORNING :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

SUNDAY ITS GOING TO BE FUN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

looks like everything's ready!


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

what up will?! uffin: uffin:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

LETS HAVE A GOOD TIME TOMMROW


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

The truck is all clean & ready to go. Should have a small caravan from National city to the show too. Meeting up @ Peter piper pizza on Highland next to the 54 freeway around 7 am.


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

I'd rather ride one of my bikes tomorrow but I think I'll let the Elco out for a while tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Impalas Magazine was in the house. Premiere Issue. www.impalamagazine.com.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## Malverde619 (Dec 21, 2006)

i took 3rd place in bikes today,pretty sure they took away points cause i ran out of co2 on my tank. for my air cylinder to work.still happy though


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Perfect weather, good music [DJ & band], & good freinds! Took alot of pix...will post em up soon.


----------



## Malverde619 (Dec 21, 2006)

weather was perfect,but it was too hot


----------



## KABRON (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Mar 23 2008, 09:16 PM~10238132
> *i took 3rd place in bikes today,pretty sure they took away points cause i ran out of co2 on my tank. for my air cylinder to work.still happy though
> *


 SO UR THE ONE THAT EVERYONE WAS TALKING ABOUT AT THE MEETING?


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Ok a few pics..met up with a rolled in w/ Strictly family, Just II low, Nu image, Unique ladies & the Crowd---->
















kickin it !


----------



## Malverde619 (Dec 21, 2006)

i guess,cause they asked me if the switch worked on my bike,said it didnt cuz i had ran out of oxygen.i should of had a backup tank or something.an probably cause of my paint,i didnt have enough time to wetsand and buff.i finished puting it all back together and puting the air setup on saturday around 11:30pm


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Mar 24 2008, 12:02 AM~10239987
> *Ok a few pics..met up with a rolled in w/ Strictly family, Just II low, Nu image, Unique ladies & the Crowd---->
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pictures Bro... Had a blast and it was cool meeting you finally bro.


----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

Thanks Pacific Coast for posting up your pics and for coming out and supporting us, I hope you enjoyed yourself!


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

HERES SOME PICS FROM THE SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigjune62_@Mar 24 2008, 08:00 AM~10241177
> *Thanks Notorious for posting up your pics and for coming out and supporting us, I hope you enjoyed yourself!
> *



the day was good and we had a great time thank you guys for your hospitality ....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice pictures looks like it was a good turn out :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 24 2008, 08:18 AM~10241267
> *Nice pictures looks like it was a good turn out :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro, it was a good turn out! :biggrin:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

MORE PICS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

great show..Good job San Diego CC, cant wait for the next one....


----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Mar 24 2008, 08:59 AM~10241581
> *great show..Good job San Diego CC, cant wait for the next one....
> *


Thanks bro for your support!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE PICS IT WAS A SICK SHOW


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

What a badd-az ride, any more pics of this duce!


----------



## Malverde619 (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 24 2008, 11:33 AM~10242248
> *THANKS FOR THE PICS IT WAS A SICK SHOW
> *


did you bring your bike out


----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by East LA Rider_@Mar 24 2008, 10:43 AM~10242325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

DANKS 2 ERR1 WHO SHOWED LUV AND SUPPORT WAS REALLY HOT BUT A SWEET DAY 4 A SHOW


----------



## recs64 (Dec 17, 2006)

Just wanted to thank all the clubs and solo riders who came out for our show. It was a good time. Next year will be BIGGER!!


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

THANKS TO THE CHOLO DJ AND IMPALAS MAGAZINE


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice PIC'S! Also looked like it was a great turn out. 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GOOD TURNOUT, MISSED IT THIS YEAR BUT LOOKING FORWARD FOR NEXT YEAR!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

NICE JOB SAN DIEGO CC


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

swa 62 awesome pics :biggrin: a few more i took....


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS :thumbsup: FOR YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

swa562 great pics hommie..


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

FIRME ASS PICTURES KEEP POTING THEM


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

FIRME PICTURES CONGRAT'S ON YOU'R SHOW


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Mar 24 2008, 01:02 AM~10239987
> *Ok a few pics..met up with a rolled in w/ Strictly family, Just II low, Nu image, Unique ladies & the Crowd---->
> 
> 
> ...



O SHIT U GOT ME MY LIL MAN AND HOTWHEELS ROLLING :biggrin: 
IT WAS A GOOD SHOW AND IT WAS NICE TO FINALLY MEET YOU AND JOSE, HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS AT THE NEXT SHOW


----------



## Malverde619 (Dec 21, 2006)

Great show,cant wait till the next one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

2 Members: shrekinacutty, *JR.GOODTIMES.SD*


QUE ONDA PUTO :0 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Hell yeah i take pics while im rollin..haha> Good to meet you too my friend, you guys made me feel right at home & see you at the next kick back/show...


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> Hell yeah i take pics while im rollin..haha> Good to meet you too my friend, you guys made me feel right at home & see you at the next kick back/show...
> 
> 
> 4 SURE BRO.HOPEFULLY NEXT TIME I'M DRIVING ONE OF MINES  :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> > Hell yeah i take pics while im rollin..haha> Good to meet you too my friend, you guys made me feel right at home & see you at the next kick back/show...
> > 4 SURE BRO.HOPEFULLY NEXT TIME I'M DRIVING ONE OF MINES  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

HEY SDCC CONGRATULATIONS ON A GREAT SHOW...A LITTLE BIT HOT...BUT IT WAS A BEAUTIFUL DAY IN SAN DIEGO...CONGRATULATIONS TO OUR LIL LADIES (BIKE CLUB) ON THEIR WINS...AND THANKS FOR MY 1ST PLACE WIN...CONGRADS TO ALL THE WINNERS THE CARS LOOKED LIKE PIECES OF ART...


----------



## sd6tRAY (Jan 24, 2008)

Thank you to everyone and especially 2 all the car clubs that came out and supported us.We hope everyone enjoyed themselves and we're looking forward to 08 we tried to start it off right.Next year will even be a bigger show so be lookin out for us.Once again San Diego Car Club thanks everyone,also a huge shout out to XAVIER THE XMAN for his continued support and that positive vibe.Also last but not least,to our members much love on a great show


----------



## sd6tRAY (Jan 24, 2008)

Thank you to everyone and especially 2 all the car clubs that came out and supported us.We hope everyone enjoyed themselves and we're looking forward to 08 we tried to start it off right.Next year will even be a bigger show so be lookin out for us.Once again San Diego Car Club thanks everyone,also a huge shout out to XAVIER THE XMAN for his continued support and that positive vibe.Also last but not least,to our members much love on a great show to DJ Mike,Danny LaPaz,Psydecar,Samoan I-Rock and Veeka,all our vendors and sponsors this show couldn't have been possible with out you so myself,Crow and all the members thank you all once again.Peace.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WHO CAME OUT AND SHOWED SOME LOVE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Mar 24 2008, 09:37 PM~10247777
> *Great show,cant wait till the next one.
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS HOMIE WHAT CLASS WHERE YOU IN


----------



## Malverde619 (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 26 2008, 12:16 PM~10260413
> *CONGRATS HOMIE WHAT CLASS WHERE YOU IN
> *



thanks homie,i think i was in custom/radical


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Mar 24 2008, 10:44 PM~10248315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE....SD STYLE LOLOS


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jul 1 2009, 09:35 PM~14357572
> *NICE....SD STYLE LOLOS
> *



EXCEPT THESE 2. THERE FROM THE I.E. BUT LOVE ROLLIN AND KICKIN IT AT THE S.D.! :yes: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------

